# mini Starter cultures



## frogmanchu (Feb 18, 2011)

I've started the first of the starter ff cultures that will be up for those of you that may need emergancy cultures due to what ever reason, like me lol thought it would be a good way to backup myself in hard tymes and also help everyone else. will post again about these cultures 
thanx


----------



## Mitch (Jun 18, 2010)

What?

(10 characters)


----------



## DJboston (Oct 25, 2008)

What's wrong with regular sized cultures? lol

Only small cultures I've made before are vacation cultures if I'm gone for more than 4 days or so. I've left them in the tank with hole in top so flies escape when I'm gone so the frogs at least have some flies to munch on. I know everyone likes to seed their tanks with springtails, and I do too...but some larger frogs won't even look at springtails as food.


----------



## frogmanchu (Feb 18, 2011)

it makes shipping easier on the pocket lol. i know alot of this is old to you guys but new to me and there are ppl like me still out there that have made 15 cultures and had 14 flop and thanks to others( chesney and tdk) i had ff for my frogs, so i'm trying to help those like me! that's what


----------



## DJboston (Oct 25, 2008)

Okidoki. Making local connections is the best way to advance in the hobby. Sometimes people love talking on a message board and think it can be the end all of the hobby...but local connects and frog groups is still the best way. I'm very luck as New England and tri-state area is teeming with froggers! We have it made!


----------



## frogmanchu (Feb 18, 2011)

yeah dj that's all im trying to do there doesnt seem to b a lot of us in tenn, so i'm trying to help ppl like ive been helped, it makes things so much easier. and i just like to help ppl. the idea was to be able to give someone a culture that was productive but small enuff to ship if need be in a regular box with no probs or questions.lol


----------



## PeanutbuttER (Jan 1, 2011)

frogmanchu said:


> yeah dj that's all im trying to do there doesnt seem to b a lot of us in tenn...


Depending on how grad school applications work I may find my way to TN in about a year and a half. One of my top pick schools is there, and yes I will be bringing my frogs (all 2 of them )


----------



## frogmanchu (Feb 18, 2011)

PeanutbuttER said:


> Depending on how grad school applications work I may find my way to TN in about a year and a half. One of my top pick schools is there, and yes I will be bringing my frogs (all 2 of them )


well, pb i bid you a early welcome to tennessee lol. you and your frogs would be a great addition to our state. i hope your looking into UT, its a good school


----------



## DJboston (Oct 25, 2008)

Go to grab school as soon as you can. Don't put it off like I did. I just graduated in 2006 and now all of a sudden I'm going to be starting grad school at 28 years old with a kid on the way, due in a week!! ahhhhh!!! 

lol


----------



## frogmanchu (Feb 18, 2011)

well congrats dj i got three no grad school but a full time chef with lil tyme of my own lol


QUOTE=DJboston;574210]Go to grab school as soon as you can. Don't put it off like I did. I just graduated in 2006 and now all of a sudden I'm going to be starting grad school at 28 years old with a kid on the way, due in a week!! ahhhhh!!! 

lol[/QUOTE]


----------



## frogmanchu (Feb 18, 2011)

larve have hatch in the test mini culture and it seems to being doing well, and for those that dont understand why im doing this is because, i can shipp these cultures cheaper and they will cost cheaper, then my mason jar cultures. this is to help people that r in emergency mood cause they are running out of ff for there frogs..... thanx for reading


----------



## frogmanchu (Feb 18, 2011)

*Re: mini Starter cultures.....Update!*

Here's the lastest update on the mini cultures. The first one is booming and the 12 behind it have larve in them now after only four days. I'm proud to say that i've been able to feed 11 frogs off this one mini culture and start 3 regular cultures off it with no problem. Hydei will be the next on the list for mini culture testing... til then happi feeding


----------



## DJboston (Oct 25, 2008)

What's mini or cheaper about them? Are they mcdonalds cups or something? lol I have a 500 pack of 32 oz culture cups and they rule.


----------



## Darts/Mantellas.by.P3RRY (Feb 1, 2011)

I have 3 mini cultures going at all times incase my larger cultures crash, and yes they are booming and I can feed many of my frogs with those cultures. Its a great back up plan and easy to do!


----------



## frogmanchu (Feb 18, 2011)

glad someone understands what i'm doing they where for me and me only and then i seen a lot of people having issues with their cultures and thought that i would help them and put a lil in my pocket since i'm the sole provider for a family of five. i use them to give my larger cultures a break from the heavy feeding i've been doing to keep my frogs fat and healthy. I just shipped six to cali. thanx to all the believe 






Darts/Mantellas.by.P3RRY said:


> I have 3 mini cultures going at all times incase my larger cultures crash, and yes they are booming and I can feed many of my frogs with those cultures. Its a great back up plan and easy to do!


----------



## DJboston (Oct 25, 2008)

If your large cultures need a break then you're not making enough cultures.


----------



## PeanutbuttER (Jan 1, 2011)

DJboston said:


> If your large cultures need a break then you're not making enough cultures.


Thus the mini-cultures no?


----------



## DJboston (Oct 25, 2008)

No you can make as many mini cultures as you want lol I just don't think anyone sees it as some break thru product. I've been into dart frogs for 13 years and have been making mini cultures, even smaller, for years. I used to make them and called them vacation cultures. Used to poke a hole in top so that the frogs had something to eat when I went away. Now I seed my tanks so that helps...but if I do have to go away and can't find anyone to feed at least a couple times, I'll do it again.


----------



## frogmanchu (Feb 18, 2011)

11 frogs i make at least 6 cultures to 8 every 2 wks. Had a bunch crash so then i thought hay can it be smaller do they have to be so big. went on vacation stuck 32oz mason jars in my tanks thought what the heck can i make them smaller and yes yes i can make them smaller, and for those that dont have any flies i got a lil cup to help you out


----------

